# www.goowy.com - next generation email service



## saipothuri (Aug 13, 2006)

Did you hear about www.goowy.com? 
Then jsut goowy.com and find yourself in the web of latest technology. 

goowy.com is a personal email service webtop that is built on the latest FLASH TECHNOLGY and i have no words for the goowy features. 

Email, IM, Storage with a media player to hear songs and lot more.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 1, 2006)

wat's this?


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks yaar. The site is great. I have created my account!


----------



## adit_sen (Sep 1, 2006)

@saipothuri....I see that ur quite new to posting here. This has already been posted about before. Do you the search next time before posting something new to avoid a repost.

Cheers
Aditya


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 1, 2006)

goowy is crap...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2006)

old crap..... to be precise


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah..goowy.com is gud.
but this is allready posted in digit forum....n i myself use this often.
one think which i like abt this is messenger like meebo.com.

these messenger r safe than usual messengers.


----------



## Maverick340 (Sep 1, 2006)

Pretty nice . Gnome like interface . give a feel of webOS . very high bandwidth consumtion however . I am happy with gmail


----------



## hanwant (Sep 2, 2006)

Too slow..heavy bandwidth coNsumption...Not suitable for email purposes

Happy with my GMAIL


----------

